# Kaniabikes Twentyfour Large oder doch 26"



## nervexc9.0 (2. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich suche für die Tochter ein vernünftiges Bike, da es einfach keinen Spaß macht, bei der kleinsten Steigung die nölende Tochter im Nacken zu haben 
Sie hat halt z.Zt. ein olles gebrauchtes 3-Gang Nabenschaltungsteil, und die funktioniert noch nicht mal korrekt.
Nach langen Recherchen bin ich dann auf das Kaniabikes Twentyfour Large gestossen, warum:
- kein überflüssiger Schnickschnack
- keine Federgabel
- 8 Gänge sollten reichen
- ist halt schön leicht
- preislich für unsere Zwecke gerade noch akzeptabel

Jetzt waren wir heute bei einem Händler, das Bike gefällt auch so weit, aber der Händler tendierte eher zu einem 26".

Mich hat das letztlich etwas verunsichert, unsere Tochter (8 Jahre) ist 143 cm groß, Schrittlänge 67 cm. 

Wenn sie auf dem 26" ihrer großen Schwester fährt, wirkt das auf mich eher "unsicher", andererseits wirkte das Kania doch auch irgendwie "zierlich". Aber wahrscheinlich ist der Umgang mit dem kleineren Bike sicherer, aber wer weiß für wie lange...

Ach so, STVO interessiert mich in dem Zusammenhang nicht.

Danke erst mal fürs Lesen, kann mir jemand bei der Entscheidungsfindung weiterhelfen, bzw. irgendwelche 26" Empfehlungen abgeben. 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Taurus1 (2. September 2013)

Erst mal Glueckwunsch dass du noch eines gefunden hast. Die Liefermoeglichkeiten sind momentan (zumindest im INet) ziemlich eingeschraenkt bis gar nicht vorhanden.

Ohne deine Tochter auf dem Rad zu sehen, ist das natuerlich immer schwer, aber meiner Erfahrung nach (bei den Kindern in der Nachbarschaft) tendieren die Haendler oft danach eine "zukunftssichere" Empfehlung zum groesseren Rad zu geben, auch wenn es hinten und vorne nicht passt.

Lass das Twentyfour mal auf Ihre Groesse einstellen und sie Probe fahren.
Wie weit ist der Sattel schon raus? Wie ist die Sitzposition, ziemlich aufrecht oder sehr gestreckt, oder irgendwo dazwischen?

Dann soll er ausserdem ein 26er, dass er empfiehlt, auf sie einstellen. Wie sitzt und faehrt sie darauf?
Nicht von Bluemchendekor oder aehnlichem blenden lassen, dass viele Damen- oder Maedchenmodelle haben. Sie sind oft schlechter und schwerer ausgestattet.

Gerade die billigen 26er haben oft sehr schwere Kurbeln, manchmal noch 3x7 oder 3x8 Billigschaltungen und billige, mechanische Scheibenbremsen. Von der schlechten Federgabel ganz zu schweigen. Die ganze Hebelei am Lenker (besonders die Bremsgreiffe) ist oft nicht vernuenftig auf die Kinderhaende einstellbar.
Fuer das gleiche Geld wie fuer das Kaniabike bekommst du wahrscheinlich ein 13kg 26Zoll Hardtail mit schlechter Federgabel und schwerer 3fach Kurbel.

Wenn man das so betrachtet, sieht man auch, dass das Kaniabike Twentyfour und Co eigentlich gar nicht so teuer sind.

Durch das relativ "schraege Sattelrohr" hat das Twentyfour ein gewisses Mitwachspotential, umso weiter der Sattel hoch kommt, umso mehr geht er nach hinten. Ausserdem kann man das Rad auch mit einem laengeren Vorbau noch ein gewisses Stueck "mitwachsen lassen".

Wenn das Kaniabike Twentyfour trotzdem zu klein sein sollte, nuetzt das natuerlich nix. Dann bleibt nur ein 26er. Aber die Auswahl mit kleinen Rahmen (13 oder 14 Zoll) ist relativ begrenzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (3. September 2013)

Also nach dem size chart von Isla sollte ein 26" schon gehen. Das hängt jetzt aber natürlich auch von der Rahmengröße des 26" ab. Optimal wäre wohl ein Beinn 26 small, wenn man es denn bekommen würde...

Ich würde da auch mal auf die Kleene hören was Sie so sagt. Vielleicht fühlt sie sich ja mit dem kleinen Bike sicherer oder sie will auf jeden Fall ein 26". Kommt denn selber schrauben in Frage?


----------



## nervexc9.0 (3. September 2013)

Hallo und danke für eure Antworten.


> Fuer das gleiche Geld wie fuer das Kaniabike bekommst du wahrscheinlich  ein 13kg 26Zoll Hardtail mit schlechter Federgabel und schwerer 3fach  Kurbel.


Den Eindruck hatte ich gestern auch, das der Händler lieber so ein Rad verkauft hätte


> Optimal wäre wohl ein Beinn 26 small


Der Meinung bin ich inzwischen auch, jetzt muss ich nur mal gucken, wie man das nach good old Germany bekommt


----------



## Y_G (3. September 2013)

Oder einen kleinen 26" Rahmen selber aufbauen...
Isla wird nicht so einfach, es sei denn Du kennst jemanden in GB oder hast Glück und findest eins gebraucht.


----------



## Taurus1 (3. September 2013)

Vielleicht waeren Frog Bikes noch eine Alternative, auch von der Insel
Frog 69, 26er mit 14 Zoll Rahmen, minimal Innenbeinlaenge 69cm. 

http://www.frogbikes.com/lightweight-kids-bikes/hybrid-bikes/frog69.aspx

Gibt es im Gegensatz zu Islabikes auch bei diversen Internethaendlern, wenn die nicht direkt versenden wollen, findet sich vielleicht ein Haendler, der das macht.


----------



## nervexc9.0 (3. September 2013)

> Oder einen kleinen 26" Rahmen selber aufbauen...


theoretisch würde ich mir das zutrauen, aber es fehlt mir glaube ich die Zeit dafür...müsste mich auch noch in die Thematik einarbeiten



> Vielleicht waeren Frog Bikes noch eine Alternative, auch von der Insel
> Frog 69, 26er mit 14 Zoll Rahmen, minimal Innenbeinlaenge 69cm.



Sind die Frogbikes qualitativ mit isla zu vergleichen? Wäre eine Alternative.

G.F.


----------



## Taurus1 (3. September 2013)

nervexc9.0 schrieb:


> theoretisch würde ich mir das zutrauen, aber es fehlt mir glaube ich die Zeit dafür...müsste mich auch noch in die Thematik einarbeiten


 
Ist eigentlich nicht so schwer. Habe mein eigenes Bike auch selbst aufgebaut.
Da ich aber Null vorkenntnisse hatte, musste ich mich in vieles einlesen. Das dauert dann deutlich laenger als der eigentliche Aufbau.
Und die Schnaeppchensuche nimmt auch ihre Zeit in Anspruch.
Ein paar Sachen, die man sich selbst nicht zutraut, oder wo das handwerkliche Geschick fehlt, macht auch oft der oertliche Fahrradschrauber des Vertrauens fuer einen Obulus in die Kaffeekasse.

Aber wenn es auch leicht sein soll, ist Selbstaufbau oft teurer als fertig kaufen. Ist oft schwierig den passenden Kompromiss zwischen eigenen Wuenschen und Haushaltskasse zu finden. Gute Restekiste hilft natuerlich.

Ueberlege mir trotzdem jetzt schon, ob ich das 24er, das meine Tochter dann irgenwann in 2-3 Jahren braucht, selbst baue.


----------

